# Gray hair is now the hallmark of coolness



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...-gray-hair-becoming-hallmark-of-coolness.html

I saw this on Facebook and reposted it.  Got quite a few comments.  Of the ones who have gray some were comfortable with it, some, like me, are in the process of letting it go gray/silver, a couple of my friends have very dark hair and said no way would they go gray. One of them who is in her late 60's replied that although white or silver is fine on some, that gray is always horrible on anyone.  She colours her hair and is someone who won't be seen without makeup and never allows an ounce of fat on her body. She doesn't understand women who don't do what she does.  Anyway....

Ladies, do you have gray, white, silver hair, do you dye it?  Will you ever stop colouring it?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

I love mine...  I am very comfortable with it... in fact I brag about having earned every single silver strand..   I used to dye my hair when I was young.  I have had every color that you can think of, however my gray is here to stay.

Granny Chic.......   I LOVE it!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I love mine...  I am very comfortable with it... in fact I brag about having earned every single silver strand..   I used to dye my hair when I was young.  I have had every color that you can think of, however my gray is here to stay.
> 
> Granny Chic.......   I LOVE it!!



You are very chic, QS!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You are very chic, QS!



Oh I wouldn't say that AS... but I am proud of my hair..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh I wouldn't say that AS... but I am proud of my hair..



Throughout my 50's I resisted letting the gray grow out.  I felt I wasn't 'ready' to be gray.  I guess I am now.  There are so many shades of gray, silver, white.  I've noticed in Scotland that most men have the same shade of white hair, like my husband.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2015)

I have no intention of ever letting my hair grow grey... Some ladies really suit it, especially when it's a silver white...but nope not me. I have a little bit of grey growing in so the Clairol will go on don't you worry about that.. 

AS interesting what you say about white hair on men in Scotland...all my Uncles and grandfathers had blue black hair, and when they went grey it was steel grey...however I noticed that those who went snowy white usually  had been redheads or strawberry blondes before losing the pigmentation in their hair ...Was your husband a redhead?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have no intention of ever letting my hair grow grey... Some ladies really suit it, especially when it's a silver white...but nope not me. I have a little bit of grey growing in so the Clairol will go on don't you worry about that..
> 
> AS interesting what you say about white hair on men in Scotland...all my Uncles and grandfathers had blue black hair, and when they went grey it was steel grey...however I noticed that those who went snowy white usually  had been redheads or strawberry blondes before losing the pigmentation in their hair ...Was your husband a redhead?



No, he had brown hair that would go reddish in the sun though.  His brothers were blonde and one was a redhead.  Lots of redheads in the family.  I notice white hair a lot more than gray.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Even Kate is showing a little grey...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2015)

My wife onced asked me if I would still love her when she "is old and gray?"

I told her that sure, "we made it through all the other colors!!"
.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

My hair, and I use the word hair loosely, has never changed color. A few strands of gray but  not really noticeable. My beard, if I let it grow, is entirely gray. I guess you could called me two-toned.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Even Kate is showing a little grey...



Yep, she is.  My stepdaughter and her mum both started getting gray in their 20's.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

My mother became allergic to hair dye when she was about 50, so had no choice but to go gray.  She wasn't happy.  Since I've become allergic to just about every other chemical I figured it might happen to me. Even the non-permanent dye has started to make me itch a bit on the skin test.  So that's it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My mother became allergic to hair dye when she was about 50, so had no choice but to go gray.  She wasn't happy.  Since I've become allergic to just about every other chemical I figured it might happen to me. Even the non-permanent dye has started to make me itch a bit on the skin test.  So that's it.




You will love it!...   I've always felt it empowering..  No pretending.   If men think I look old and unattractive... they had better look like Brad Pitt..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You will love it!...   I've always felt it empowering..  No pretending.   If men think I look old and unattractive... they had better look like Brad Pitt..



It's been about 3 years since I used permanent dye, and last summer since I used non-permanent (which washed out very fast on the gray part).  So I'm sure all of it is now my own colour.  The front of my hair and all the roots are totally grayish/silver (depending on how bright the light I look at it in), and the rest is still a light brown with a few grays here and there.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Will I do?  I look more like George Clooney...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Will I do?  I look more like George Clooney...



Are you a woman, Ralphy?   This is actually for women because nobody says men look bad with gray hair.  In fact, we often make fun of men who dye their hair when it goes gray.  Wonder why that is?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15022




Or spouses.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 25, 2015)

There are older men and women that have silver and gray hair that look *VERY* distinguishing! Then, there is wife and I who hate gray hair! I use Just For Men (beard/mustache), but only use it on my temples and mustache. Wife uses a shade of blonde for hair color. I didn't start using Just For Men until some gray started showing in my mustache and temples. Because so many men my age have lots of gray hair, people find it hard to believe that I'm 65 years old.........and that's fine with wife and I.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> There are older men and women that have silver and gray hair that look *VERY* distinguishing! Then, there is wife and I who hate gray hair! I use Just For Men (beard/mustache), but only use it on my temples and mustache. Wife uses a shade of blonde for hair color. I didn't start using Just For Men until some gray started showing in my mustache and temples. Because so many men my age have lots of gray hair, people find it hard to believe that I'm 65 years old.........and that's fine with wife and I.



Certain shades of gray are less attractive than others IMO.  We have a friend who just turned 65 and has just a bit of gray along the temples.  He swears he doesn't colour it.  He's got black hair and he does look younger than he it.  But then my husband has white hair, and thick, and looks younger than 66.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Are you a woman, Ralphy?   This is actually for women because nobody says men look bad with gray hair.  In fact, we often make fun of men who dye their hair when it goes gray.  Wonder why that is?



For sure...  Men with gray hair.. or graying temples are distinguished.... and even sexy.   A woman is just OLD.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For sure...  Men with gray hair.. or graying temples are distinguished.... and even sexy.   A woman is just OLD.



Not FAIR!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 25, 2015)

I`m with Hollydolly.I was born blonde,have been blonde all my life and will die a blonde.


----------



## avrp (Feb 25, 2015)

I want to let mine go grey but I cannot bring myself to let go of my color. Not yet....


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

I think a lot has to do with the style too.   You need a modern style that suits your face and personality.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 25, 2015)

My natural light brown hair eventually all turned what is technically grey, but looks more platinum - so don't bother dying it.

People with dark hair seem get a more steelish grey color, light haired people seem to go lighter.  

Men with grey hair look fine to me, and if they want to dye it, go ahead, as long as it looks natural. I find the older man with completely black or brown dyed hair could look very artificial and sometimes it might indicate too much vanity in that area.  Many movie stars and actors only wear their hairpieces and dyed hair for their roles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been dyeing my hair to some degree since I was in my early 20s.  So when I started getting some greys, coloring was not an issue, I would have colored regardless. 

 Since hubby requested that I become more red over thirty years ago, that's the color I've stuck with.  My natural hair was a auburn brown/natural red highlights.  I've told my husband that I was ready to grow mine out at any time, since touching up the roots now once a month has become a pain.  But he's not ready for it, so as long as he's around, that's the way it'll be.

  If he wasn't in the picture, I'm not sure if I would really go grey or not, but I can say the grey thing doesn't bother me much, I don't put much importance in it. My mother dyed her hair also all her life, but when she became too sickly to keep up with it, she let her grey grow out.  I'm happy to be as old as I am (61), and I never have tried to hide my age from anyone.  Being old is a heck of a lot better than the alternative.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

I started colouring my hair when I was about 15.  I was a blond and it had turned that drab colour.  I dyed it blond for years and in my later 40's started using a light golden brown which suited me.  

I hope those who don't want to go gray never become allergic to hair dye.  It's not uncommon.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I started colouring my hair when I was about 15.  I was a blond and it had turned that drab colour.  I dyed it blond for years and in my later 40's started using a light golden brown which suited me.
> 
> I hope those who don't want to go gray never become allergic to hair dye.  It's not uncommon.



Not only that...  It's expensive to go to a salon... and doing it yourself with a box is messy and can be a disaster.. not to mention a pain in the butt.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not only that...  It's expensive to go to a salon... and doing it yourself with a box is messy and can be a disaster.. not to mention a pain in the butt.



I always did it myself except for 3 or 4 times.  And two of those were to get highlights.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For sure...  Men with gray hair.. or graying temples are distinguished.... and even sexy.   A woman is just OLD.


My "old" lady.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 25, 2015)

I call my hair sun bleached after all I live in Australia


----------



## oakapple (Feb 25, 2015)

my hair is light brown but I have blonde highlights put in, so although there must be grey there you can't see any.I think that grey hair can look really attractive though, well cut and in a style that suits the person.Interestingly, some of our US friends on here spell grey the British way and others as gray, the US way, so why is that?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> My "old" lady.
> View attachment 15032



Good example of attractive and sexy Ken.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had mine done just a few times at the hairdresser over the years, but prefer to use less toxic products and do it at home.  Saves money too.  I use this sometimes, a more natural alternative, no ammonia, etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

I remember seeing some older women when I was young with 'blue' hair.  An older woman who lived in my building had grey hair that looked blue, I thought it looked nice, but I heard a lot of derogatory comments on "old blue-haired ladies".  I notice these days that I don't see that color anymore.


----------



## Pam (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got dark brown hair, never bothered with dyes. Got enough problems trying to keep my hair tamed! I've got a few grey hairs but I can only see them when I look in the mirror with my reading glasses on.


----------



## Sid (Feb 25, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> My "old" lady.
> View attachment 15032



      You're really married to Major Hoolihan?


----------



## Sid (Feb 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I remember seeing some older women when I was young with 'blue' hair.  An older woman who lived in my building had grey hair that looked blue, I thought it looked nice, but I heard a lot of derogatory comments on "old blue-haired ladies".  I notice these days that I don't see that color anymore.



     They used blueing in their hair.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I remember seeing some older women when I was young with 'blue' hair.  An older woman who lived in my building had grey hair that looked blue, I thought it looked nice, but I heard a lot of derogatory comments on "old blue-haired ladies".  I notice these days that I don't see that color anymore.




When one has white or silver hair, it has a tendency to yellow.. It is necessary to use a good shampoo that eliminates this.   The one I use is by Mattrix.. called "SO SILVER"   but there are other brands out there.... AND yes,  the shampoo is purple..  You must however be judicial in it's use.  You cannot use it every shampoo.. or your hair will take on an amethist hue..  I use it once a week....and regular moisturizing shampoo the other times.  Because gray hair has a tendency to be wirey,   I also make sure to do a deep conditioning once a week.. I like Nexus Humectress.  which I leave in my hair over night.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 25, 2015)

Your hair looks very pretty QS and you obviously take very good care of it. I remember those blue-haired ladies too and wondered how their hair got that way.


----------



## Glinda (Feb 25, 2015)

Mine is solid white but I get light blonde highlights put in 3-4 times a year.  I did all-over color with a dark blonde for decades.  I stopped immediately after retiring.  It's much easier now and I'm happy with the color.  I think the salt-and-pepper look of black or dark brown hair turning gray is beautiful but some people who have it don't like it.  Maybe it's a case of always wanting what you don't have.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 25, 2015)

Nothing wrong with grey hair. I wouldn't know myself without mine, nor minus my glasses either.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 26, 2015)

A beautiful lady with beautiful natural hair!


----------



## deesierra (Feb 26, 2015)

I colored mine for years when the first sprigs of silver started popping up. Then I started feeling like a phony and got curious about what my natural color was. Fortunately the grow-out was pretty painless. Now I absolutely love the color. I agree with you QuickSilver, it is empowering!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> my hair is light brown but I have blonde highlights put in, so although there must be grey there you can't see any.I think that grey hair can look really attractive though, well cut and in a style that suits the person.Interestingly, some of our US friends on here spell grey the British way and others as gray, the US way, so why is that?



I spell it both ways but spell it grey more often. Both are correct.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 26, 2015)

deesierra said:


> A beautiful lady with beautiful natural hair!



Sheesh, these newbies. I'll get this figured out soon :confusion:


----------

